# Heringsrogen



## Istnix (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

was kann man mit Heringsrogen machen und wie bereitet man den vor?


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

also ich räuchere den heringsrogen ganz gern. beim ausnehmen, versuche ich die haut um die "laichzöpfe" möglichst nicht zu beschädigen und spüle diese gut ab. wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt, muß ich beim abspülen eben ein feines sieb verwenden. nach dem abspülen lege ich den rogen in eine 2-3 %-ige salzlake und laß ihn ein paar stunden drin. dann lege ich den rogen auf ein feines sieb und lasse ihn abtropfen. wenn die "zöpfe kaputt gegangen sind, kommt das " geschmaddere bei mir in einen teefilter. die zöpfe oder auch den teefilter mache ich dann in ein teeei von ca. 15 cm durchmesser ( frag mich nicht, woher meine mutter das hat, ist aber erst 3- 4 jahre alt  ) und hänge das während der abschließenden räucherphase beim fischräuchern bei ca. 50°C mit rein. die fertigen zöpfe "knabbern" wir dann meist zwischendurch. hab ich so nirgendwo gelernt, einfach mal getestet und für gut befunden.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

siehste, mit dem ausbraten macht muttern auch.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Heringsrogen esse ich am liebsten in Mehl gewälzt, Salz, Pfeffer und schön in Butter gebraten. Dazu etwas Meerrettich....
Den Rest kann man am nächsten Tag auch kalt auf Schwarzbrot essen, ebenfalls mit Meerrettich, Remoulade oder sogar süßem Senf (Ja nach Geschmack)
Ich kann mich da jedenfalls reinsetzen....#6


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Heringsrogen esse ich am liebsten in Mehl gewälzt, Salz, Pfeffer und schön in Butter gebraten. Dazu etwas Meerrettich....
> Den Rest kann man am nächsten Tag auch kalt auf Schwarzbrot essen, ebenfalls mit Meerrettich, Remoulade oder sogar süßem Senf (Ja nach Geschmack)
> Ich kann mich da jedenfalls reinsetzen....#6



genau so...sabber


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

hab auch vatern gleich angerufen, wann wir hering holen.  ( wir holen außer beim angeln noch kistenweise frisch von unserem fischer  )


----------



## MarioDD (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ......( frag mich nicht, woher meine mutter das hat, ist aber erst 3- 4 jahre alt  ) .....


 
wat bekommt denn Mutti morgen zum Valentinstag? Einen Teddy oder doch einen Plüschhasen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

was`n das für`n dusseliger kommentar? damit ist gemeint, daß das teil nicht vom vor dem krieg stammt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

falls jemand übrigens so etwas sucht, habe inzwischen erfahren, daß dieses "teeei" für reis gedacht ist.  egal, hauptsache der rauch kann rein. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Reiskugel-aus-Edelstahl-18-10-mit-Verschluss-und-Kette_W0QQitemZ360120542025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZK%C3%BCchenhelfer?hash=item360120542025&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Istnix (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Wow,
das ist ja cool. Ich habe den Rogen bisher immer entsorgt, was für eine Sünde!
Danke für die Tipps, wo ist denn der Hering endlich? Ich habe Hunger hunger hunger.....

Istnix


----------



## MarioDD (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

nicht nur der Rogen...auch die Milch, ist gebraten lecker.


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@ angelpaar  /@ leopard afrika

leckere angelegenheit und gute rezepte.

ja, de zeit hat sich verändert, ich habe in den früheren jahren alles von meiner grossmutter zubereitet bekommen, war einfach genial - das rezept hat sie leider mit ins grab genommen.
Ich habe dann versucht es genau so gut zu machen, jedoch erreichte ich nicht die qualität - damit musste ich mich jahrzehnte zufrieden geben. Vor einigen jahren jedoch, war ein gast bei mir, der damit ein traumhaft gericht zaubern konnte - ganz anders als das von meiner großmutter, jedoch spitze.

Hier das rezept:
Rogen säubern, auf dem teller leicht trocknen und mit dem messer leicht drüber streichen, damit er zerteilt wird. 
Eine ziebel zerkleinern und in einer pfanne mit butter glasig schwitzen, dann den rogen dazu geben und mit einem holzlöffel leicht rühren, damit er nicht anbrennt - alles auf kleine flamme zubereiten.  Zwischendurch etwas butter nachgeben, dann kurz vor schluss, je nach menge des rogens, ein bis zwei eier unterrühren, würzen mit salz und pfeffer ( Die ganze zubereitete darf nicht trocken werden) Sofort vom herd nehmen und mit frischer pertersilie bestreuen.

Dieses gericht kann auf weissbrot mit butter oder auch mit pellkartoffeln serviert werden .

Das ganze kann auch noch verfeinert werden  durch kleine speck- oder wurstwürfel, die in der pfanne dem rogen beigegeben werden - je nach geschmack

Viel glück - es schmeckt gut.


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

kann es sein, daß angler sadisten sind?


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@ Leopard afrika

quäle ich dich mit den worten


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

oooch nööö


----------



## dasbiest (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Heringsrogen esse ich am liebsten in Mehl gewälzt, Salz, Pfeffer und schön in Butter gebraten. Dazu etwas Meerrettich....
> Den Rest kann man am nächsten Tag auch kalt auf Schwarzbrot essen, ebenfalls mit Meerrettich, Remoulade oder sogar süßem Senf (Ja nach Geschmack)
> Ich kann mich da jedenfalls reinsetzen....#6


 
Am nächsten Tag ??? So lange hält der nicht, der ist immer schon am selben Tag alle. Wer ihn nicht isst hat das Beste verpasst.


----------



## Finke20 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> kann es sein, daß angler sadisten sind?


 
:vik:

Ich würde sagen ja.

Meine Frau hat heute gerade den letzten Satzhering gewässert und es war noch reichlich Rogen mit dabei.
Was soll ich sagen, das ganze schön mit Zwiebelringe und Sahne zubereitet lecker. 

Finke20 #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

heute kannst du mich nicht ärgern, bei mir gab es heute schellfischfilet im bierteig!


----------



## Finke20 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

:vik:

Das ist auch ganz lecker. Fisch kann ich in allen varianten essen.

Finke20#h


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Das alles könnt ihr auch mit Weißfischrogen machen,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Finke20 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

:vik:

Da hast du recht. Ich habe den Rogen von Weißfisch immer meinen Katzen, zum fressen gegeben. Bis mir ein Angelfreund aus unserem Verein geraten hat, den Rogen vom Blei zu braten.
Ich meinte nur, das der Rosafarbene Rogen nicht unbedingt lecker ausschaut. Aber was probiert man nicht alles aus. Und was soll ich sagen, nach dem braten sah er schon gelb aus und sehr fein ist er auch. Von einer 65 cm großen Bleidame, bekommt man ca 800g Rogen und der ist so lecker. 

Finke20 #h


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Sage ich doch,und geräuchert ist der auch ganz gut MMMMMMMM


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

nee nee...dieses thema is gar nicht gut für mich...nee nee...ich werde es auch nicht weiter verfolgen #d:q

man...wat kurrn mir die schläuche


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



SimonHH schrieb:


> man...wat kurrn mir die schläuche


|bigeyes Wann knurrn die mal nicht......:q


----------



## porscher (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

ich finde fast alle fischrogen lecker. egal ob nun hering oder weissfisch oder, oder oder...


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Hallo,
nun will ich euch den leckeren rogen nicht verderben, denn er schmeckt wirklich gut, jedoch ist der rogen der barbe zur laichzeit giftig. 
Man darf also nicht denken, alles was aus dem wasser kommt, kann ohne weiteres gegessen werden.
Es ist wie bei den pilzen im wald, sonst erlebt man schiffbruch.
Hier mal ein link, was so alles giftig sein kann und was so alles passiert.

http://www.zeno.org/Meyers-1905/A/Fischgift


----------



## Finke20 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

:vik:

Hallo,

@ Lydum Art Center

was bist du denn für ein Genussverderber. #d Hast du das mal gelesen, was da alles in deinem Link steht. Danach darf man ja gar kein geräucherte Flunder, Aal und Brassen usw. mehr essen. Barben sind bei uns ganzjährig geschützt. Ich glaube wir werden zu nächsten Fischessen gleich mal den Notarzt dazubestellen. |uhoh:
Dann werden wir mal aufhören zu angeln.:q:q

Finke20 #h


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

danke otto...:m


...ich ess heute abend ma n stück brot.is gesünder...


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@SimonHH
mach aber butter drauf, damit geschmack dran kommt, nicht viel, das zeug bekommt man so schlecht aus den adern und dann werden schnell die finger und zehen kalt beim angeln.
Gruss otto


@ Finke 20
entschuldigung, ich habe es durchgelesen und mir auch gedanken gemacht ob ich es den jungs mitteile.  Nun habe ich auch fast alle fische gegessen auch bestrahlte pilze und meine frau sagt schon, ich würde aussehen wie ein knicklicht - da hat sie recht - beim richtigen druck - fange ich an zu glühen - auch im wald.  
Nun wird ja förmlich die gesamte fischfauna dort aufgelistet, schlag auf schlag, da wirkt es schon hart, jedoch ist etwas wahres dran.
Früher in  ostdeutschland hat man ja auch die fische gegessen - anschliessend waren sie sondermüll - die angler laufen aber nicht mit roten augen dort rum und wenn, ist es nicht vom fisch, sondern reinen gerstensaft.
#g
die gerichte sind so lecker, dass man im rausch die tischplatte ableckt und anknabbert - der link diente nur zur beruhigung - damit man keine schachfiguren produziert mit fischgeruch.


----------



## Malagacosta (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Hallo Feinschmecker,
in der neuen Fisch und Fang auf Seite 141 gibt es ein Rezept für Heringsrogen und Milch. Liest sich sehr gut. 
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> da hat sie recht - beim richtigen druck - fange ich an zu glühen - auch im wald.


 
Na, wenn das man nicht Ferkelverdächtig ist....|rolleyes

Egal, ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die neue Heringssaison (sofern ich denn los komme...), auf Bratheringe, auf saure Bratheringe, auf geräucherte Heringe und auf Heringsrogen und -milch lecker kross gebraten....:m


----------



## boot (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Ich haue mir aber denn noch den *Heringsrogen* im Kopf gg


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



boot schrieb:


> Ich haue mir aber denn noch den *Heringsrogen* im Kopf gg


 
Hau dir den rogen aber nicht einfach so rein, bereite ihn dir schön zu, dann schmeckt er besser.


----------



## Pit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Hallo, könntest Du mir Dein Rezept vom Herings-Kaviar mitteilen. Das würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bernd Demmert (6. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

das Rezept mit dem Heringsrogen würde ich auch gerne kennenlernen.


----------



## sundeule (6. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Wenn der Rogen schon recht weit entwickelt ist: Durch ein Nudelsieb reiben, salzen, einen Tag im Kühlschrank bunkern und genießen.


----------



## LAC (6. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@sundeule
werde ich mal machen - ist einfach und sicherlich gut. Muss ich die entwicklungsphase selber machen indem ich sie liegen lasse - ist es nur noch der geruch andem ich mich ergötzen soll ? :q oder geht es mit den den kleinen unentwickelten auch.
Dient er als brotaufstrich mit butter oder muss ich die zwei kg löffeln.:q


----------



## boot (8. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Aber durch die Hitze gehen die kaputt,also ist es nicht schlimm wenn welche übersehen werden.


----------



## sundeule (9. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @sundeule
> werde ich mal machen - ist einfach und sicherlich gut. Muss ich die entwicklungsphase selber machen indem ich sie liegen lasse - ist es nur noch der geruch andem ich mich ergötzen soll ? :q oder geht es mit den den kleinen unentwickelten auch.
> Dient er als brotaufstrich mit butter oder muss ich die zwei kg löffeln.:q


 
Für olfaktorische Hardliner empfehle ich: gaaaaaaaaanz frischen (wichtig!) Rogen verwenden. Zwei Wochen auf der Heizung reifen und dann verwenden:q:q:q

Klar geht das auch mit unreiferem Rogen. Wenn er nicht mehr gar zu fest ist, schmeckt er einfach besser


----------



## sundeule (9. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @sundeule
> werde ich mal machen - ist einfach und sicherlich gut. Muss ich die entwicklungsphase selber machen indem ich sie liegen lasse - ist es nur noch der geruch andem ich mich ergötzen soll ? :q oder geht es mit den den kleinen unentwickelten auch.
> Dient er als brotaufstrich mit butter oder muss ich die zwei kg löffeln.:q


 
Am besten Supersuperfrischen(!) Rogen nehmen und zwei Wochen auf der Heizung reifen lassen:q:q:q Das ist dann für olfaktorische hardliner.

Es geht auch gut mit weniger reifem Rogen. Wenn die Eier nicht mehr so fest aneinander kleben schmeckt es aber besser.
2kg ist schon mal eine schöne Männerportion als Vorspeise:q
Ich bin aber weich und verwende die Eierchen als Brotaufstrich und zu gekochten Hühnereiern.


----------



## LAC (11. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@ sundeule 

Andre, du bist schon ein kleiner "vogel", ein dank - ich denke an deine worte.

Die refezeit auf der heizung, die du erwähnst gefällt mir, ich kaufe mir jetzt schmiergelpapier, damit ich die eier nach zwei wochen fein säuberlich davon bekomme :q und zaubere mir ein fischsüppchen daraus 

In der reifezeit, werde ich außer haus essen, deshalb meine frage.
Die schöne männerportion von 2 kg, die du und noch verstärkst mit weicheier, verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Du nennst sie vorspeise, wie entwickelt sie sich, kann ich dein brotaufstrch förmlich als sprungtablette fürs hauptgericht sehen |supergri|supergri|supergri wenn ja, werde ich mir morgen reichlich reinhauen, damit ich ich das hauptgericht auch bewältigen kann :q:q:q:q:q - da ich oft satt bin vom letzten hauptgericht oder es einfach liegen lasse bis es kalt ist.

Schon als kind, hat meine mutter immer zu mir gesagt: junge, was man dir anbietet muss gegessen werden. Sie wusste nicht, dass ich mich zum feinschmecker entwickelt habe - ab morgen, dank deiner vorspeise - wird sich mein leben verändern. Darf gar nicht daran denken.
Dieser trööt ist wirklich gut für leckere sache
Kann ich mir diese bütterchen auch einpacken, für unterwegs,  oder verderben sie schnell bzw. kleben leicht in der manteltasche fest, da ich ja außerhalb esse will in den zwei wochen der reifezeit und ich mir oft außer haus anhören musstet. hat es dir nicht geschmeckt - ich habe dann immer gelogen und liebevoll geantwortet, doch, doch - aber es war einfach zu viel. Es ist nicht die feine art, jedenfalls freuten sie sich über diese worte und ware glücklich 
Gruß vom feinschmecker
otto


----------



## sundeule (11. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Verehrter Feinschmecker Otto, 

Ich sehe, so kleine unscheinbare Dinger, wie Heringseier unzweifelhaft welche sind, stellen eine gar kraftvolle Inspirationsquelle dar :q
Die fein nuancierten Abstufungen in den Möglichkeiten ihrer Verwendung seien gepriesen.
Zwischen begeisterter sozialer Anerkennung, hervorgerufen durch das Servieren eines 24 stündig gereiften Gaumenschmauses und der eremitenhaften Vereinsamung nach offensivem Angebot des mehrwöchig verbesserten Gerichtes sind vielfältige Entscheidungen möglich.

Auch wird der Konversation nie die Grundlage fehlen, da DIE Frage der Heringseiverwerter noch immer diskussionsnotwendig bleibt: 

War nun das Ei oder der Hering zuerst da?:m


----------



## LAC (11. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

@ sundeule
andre, nicht die feine art, ich musste es sechs mal lesen, einige lesen immer noch, so sehe ich.

Ja, diese kleinen eier haben es in sich, sie sind nicht nur eine inspirationsquelle, sondern können auch einen lyrischen abend bewirken wo man nicht alle worte glauben schenken darf. 
Apropos - was zuerst da war. Die kleinen perlen müssen doch zuerst da sein, sonst kann sich der hering nicht entfalten 

Jedenfals schmecken diese perlen - sau gut.
Gruß otto


----------



## sundeule (11. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

Wenn es eine Quintessenz geben sollte, dann ist es in aller Schlichtheit wohl diese:



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jedenfals schmecken diese perlen - sau gut.
> Gruß otto


 
#6


----------



## MarioDD (12. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ sundeule
> 
> 
> Schon als kind, hat meine mutter immer zu mir gesagt: junge, was man dir anbietet muss gegessen werden.


 
da fällt mir gerade ein:
Kind: Mami ich mag mein Ei nicht essen!
Mami: es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt!
Kind 10 min später: ähm ...den Schnabel auch?


----------



## LAC (12. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

MarioDD
du bist ja ein ganz gelenkiger, wir posten doch hier über fischeier -  na,na,na. dann kann es doch nur ein hornhecht gewesen sein.
Ich mache mir jetzt gedanken, was es noch sein könnte :q


----------



## MarioDD (13. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrogen*

sind sie nicht süß-die kleinen Hornis?

Hab früher als Kind immer welche mit ner Platiktüte in der "Badeanstalt" Stalsund gefangen. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Ruempi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsrogen*



Istnix schrieb:


> Wow,
> das ist ja cool. Ich habe den Rogen bisher immer entsorgt, was für eine Sünde!
> Danke für die Tipps, wo ist denn der Hering endlich? Ich habe Hunger hunger hunger.....
> 
> Istnix



In Lübeck war er heute da, habe in 2 Stunden 16 gefangen^^
Also geht zwar besser aber immerhin


----------

